# SUPERCARD DSONE(SDHC) OS V3.0 SP4



## ahtin (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, I know someone have post it out already, but here is the official release information, no need google translation.

Q: What's New?
A:
1. Added: Enlarge the save size to 128Mbits
2. Added: Multi-Skin. (Copy the new skin folder into scshell\skin)
3. Added: Add new language CHT for Chinese version cart
4. Updated: Updated ndsinfo.dat to #2404
5. Fixed: Some games cant work in PATCH mode

I got the firmware from Team SC already, I will take some photo for how to change the skin later after home.

The firmware will be release this weekend officially, or I will post it here this friday if no bugs inside.



--------------------------------------------------------------

11/07/2008 Update: 

you can download from this link, I have post it out or you can download at official SC website later. 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=94664


----------



## Minox (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you sure the saves are 128 Mbits (16MB) and not 64 MBits (8MB)?


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jul 8, 2008)

No long filename save fix ?

wtf ? what a stupid unesessary bug to have to put with...lame


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow! Multi-skins finally. Thanks for the info. =D


----------



## ahtin (Jul 8, 2008)

its 64M


----------



## raulpica (Jul 8, 2008)

It seems that it actually supports EVEN 128M savefiles (see Ahtin's first screen).

Always ahead of its competitors, kudos to the SuperCard Team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahtin, have they fixed the Wi-Fi download problem in 2835, Daigasso! Band Brothers DX?


----------



## BlueX (Jul 8, 2008)

Good, thx for info.


----------



## mixinluv2u (Jul 9, 2008)

what files do i need to replace when i update the firmware (OS)??  i prefer not to lose my settings and skins, etc.


----------



## ahtin (Jul 10, 2008)

Q: What's New?
A:
1. Added: Enlarge the save size to 128Mbits
2. Added: Multi-Skin. (Copy the new skin folder into scshell\skin)
3. Added: Add new language CHT for Chinese version cart
4. Updated: Updated ndsinfo.dat to #2404
5. Fixed: Some games cant work in PATCH mode











*SUPERCARD DSone OS V3.0 SP4*

*Chinese:*

SuperCard DSONE(SDHC) : Sendspace Namipan 

SuperCard DSONE : Sendspace Namipan

*English:*

SuperCard DSONE(SDHC) : Sendspace Namipan

SuperCard DSONE : Sendspace Namipan

Note 1: Someone please help me to put on Gbatemp Download page.
Note 2: You can find it at official page later, these files is provided by Team SC.

Discusion: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=94282


----------



## ahtin (Jul 10, 2008)

you can download from this link, I have post it out or you can download at official SC website later. 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=94664


----------



## Minox (Jul 10, 2008)

*Gbatemp Downloads:*
*English:*



Supercard DS One (SDHC)



Supercard DS One

*Chinese:*



Supercard DS One (SDHC)



Supercard DS One


----------



## raulpica (Jul 10, 2008)

My SCDS One crashes gracefully when creating a Daigasso DX savegame. And it creates a 0kb savefile. Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone please test creating a new save with Daigasso DX?

EDIT: Using createsav to create a save, I can connect to the WiFi but when I try to download a song I get Error 31111. Crap.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update, but to be honest I'm totally unimpressed. Same old weird interface with poor/inaccurate touch screen controls, same stupid sav file convention.

Now the cyclo has got in game text, theres no reason to get supercard anymore, yes it still is the only cart with real-time cheat engine, but what use is it with an interface that makes it all but un-useable....poor show, poor show.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jul 10, 2008)

have not tested Daigasso DX, but my first impressions of v3.0sp4=meh... multi skins, what a waste of time on a interface that is crappy anyway.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jul 11, 2008)

sidneyyoung said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update, but to be honest I'm totally unimpressed. Same old weird interface with poor/inaccurate touch screen controls, same stupid sav file convention.
> 
> Now the cyclo has got in game text, theres no reason to get supercard anymore, yes it still is the only cart with real-time cheat engine, but what use is it with an interface that makes it all but un-useable....poor show, poor show.


Please don't fanboy it up.
First of all multi-GUIs is a huge boost, and a welcome one.
Second of all stop overexaggerating CycloDS getting ingametext cause ATM there's sucks ass and they said it will be in beta for a WHILE, at least 20(?) releases.
THIRD of all InGameCheats are fucking AMAZING, PLEASE don't undermine them. InGameText/Guide is NOTHING compared to InGameCheats.

The SCDS1 is still the second best cart behind AKRPG, hands down.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jul 11, 2008)

The interface is quite nice, a lot better than most other low-price carts like itself. The only one that can boast being cheap and having a better menu is AK2. Mostly cause the others are very basic, but the concept is the same.

In any case SCDS1 is made for function, not form, so it's quite silly for them to add this.


----------



## JPH (Jul 11, 2008)

Portal post coming soon!

Thanks again ahtin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Good news for meh SuperCard DS One


----------



## Lupigen (Jul 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also added for the Chinese SC DS One, a new language has been added to the CHT (whatever the heck that means).


I don't own a Supercard One, nor can/will I confirm this, but I'm guessing that by CHT they mean that they added support for Chinese Traditional, to make the card more accessible in places like Hong Kong or Taiwan.


----------



## johnnywalker (Jul 11, 2008)

Where (if) can I find skin-packs? How to change skin - any buttons combination?


----------



## juntok_abot (Jul 11, 2008)

is it faster loading?


----------



## paul3100 (Jul 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> is it faster loading?



No, or at least i haven't seen any difference 

It wont improve as long as the SC team are using an old version of moonshel !

paul


----------



## Kijof (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone is having problem with gbaexploader? When I run it, it can't show me any files and crash.


----------



## paul3100 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,

Sure you have all files in the right place to start with?

paul


----------



## Kijof (Jul 11, 2008)

paul3100 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Sure you have all files in the right place to start with?
> 
> paul



Was working fine until SP4, and I think the 3in1 is fine because I have a game in NOR and runs flawless.


----------



## decayed.cell (Jul 11, 2008)

sidneyyoung said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update, but to be honest I'm totally unimpressed. Same old weird interface with poor/inaccurate touch screen controls, same stupid sav file convention.
> 
> Now the cyclo has got in game text, theres no reason to get supercard anymore, yes it still is the only cart with real-time cheat engine, but what use is it with an interface that makes it all but un-useable....poor show, poor show.


I don't see how the controls could be inaccurate. True it might be a bit slower than some other carts to move around but its quite handy to have the patch options on the bottom touch screen and the game list on the top rather than having to say, open up a menu e.g. AK2

EDIT: Ah good now it hides the system folders from the file browser


----------



## Kijof (Jul 11, 2008)

paul3100 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Sure you have all files in the right place to start with?
> 
> paul



I just copy gbaexploader with a short name: gbaex.nds and gbaex.ini and worked fine again. maybe a file limit name problem?


----------



## Tanas (Jul 11, 2008)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> sidneyyoung said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spoken like a true SCDS1 owner.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jul 11, 2008)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> The interface is quite nice, a lot better than most other low-price carts like itself. The only one that can boast being cheap and having a better menu is AK2. Mostly cause the others are very basic, but the concept is the same.
> 
> In any case SCDS1 is made for function, not form, so it's quite silly for them to add this.




Thoug~ I agree with most of wh
the scds-1 is quite difficu~ to us
le~. I agree that the realti~ che
neede~. New comer~ may find
haha~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 only jokin~.


----------



## decayed.cell (Jul 11, 2008)

Just a heads up the link to the update on GBATemp is slightly different to the one on the official site, the scshell folder is a different size and MSFORNDS.nds is 3kb larger


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Jul 12, 2008)

In the Skin folder create a new folder for each skin:

SCSHELL\Skin\FFVII
SCSHELL\Skin\Pirates
SCSHELL\Skin\Wii

etc etc

Once you have done this at the main screen of the SC Card hold R and press Right until you are at the 3rd Menu. The first option should be Skin. With R still held push Down then Right and then Down to highlight the relevant skin folder you wish to use and then push right again (Ensure R is held all the time) this then relaods the SuperCard with the new skin selected.)

So long as you have the updated lanuage.ini file in the scshell folder the above works. 2 lines have been added at the bottom of the language.ini file skinstr=Skin and languagestr=


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 12, 2008)

Lupigen said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really? Any ideas what's different? Besides the file size differences, the official package comes with 3 preinstalled skins (excluding the default).


----------

